

Change Blindness - intregus
http://uxmag.com/design/change-blindness

======
RiderOfGiraffes
If you're interested in this there have been several submissions of pretty
much exactly the same thing:

<http://searchyc.com/change+blindness>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1020494>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1020405>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=995513>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152842>

